# Koi Fish Under Water (Work In Progress)



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

So I decided I am gonna take a break off of Bacterial Miku and work on something else. I wanted to do something with water and this is the Idea I came up with, I know the scales are going to be beautiful but sadly anything that is pretty...is a royal pain.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks like a great start! Can't wait to see more..


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Can't wait to see it finished :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Way cool! 

There must be some kind of fish/water virus in the air. Inge post two underwater scenes yesterday and I'm working on a Lily pond scene (with a koi fish), an underwater semi-abstract, and two shore line paintings, all at different stages of development.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Can't wait to see them Terry!


----------

